
“Your Order Is Corona Safe” ECommerce Banner - ashfromconvert
https://utm.io/uuIx
======
smt88
No one should make this claim because it is a scientific and medical claim,
not a business claim.

All precautions can be taken, and then a shipment could still have active
virus on it. The deliverer (e.g. UPS) could infect it, too.

Customers have to wipe down their packages or let them sit to disinfect. No
precautions a shipper takes are enough to prevent that necessity.

